

The HTML5 Vs. Native Apps Battle Broken Down - aynlaplant
http://www.businessinsider.com/battle-between-html5-vs-native-apps-2013-55

======
smanuel
I'm not sure "native apps still reign supreme over HTML5" on the monetization
front (the app stores) because we have hybrid mobile apps for that (e.g.
PhoneGap, Titanium, etc.).

------
jejones3141
Hoping for HTML5 to win, because I want "applications barriers to entry" to be
as dead as the dodo.

